# Replacement batteries for truglow light?



## arrowhawk (Feb 21, 2003)

I need to replace the batteries on my truglow light.
right now there are 3 L736 made by pako
I e mailed the company and they recomended energizer 392.
I went to cvs drug store to by the batteries and found out that the batteries cost $5.00 per battery.
A new light only cost around $20.00
Were are you guys buying your replacement batteries from and how much does it cost?


----------



## medinarg75 (Jan 16, 2006)

I just buy a new light. Its runs me about 14 dollar. Its cheaper than to buy the replacement batteries.


----------



## Twitch (Oct 14, 2007)

I use size 312 hearing aid batteries in mine. I think they are $6 for a pack of eight, also at CVS.


----------



## NoSecondBest (Jan 18, 2009)

Walmart sells a two pack for $4.98 in the jewlery area. I almost bought the single pack for the same price over in the camera area until I told the lady I needed two. She sent me over and I saved five bucks.


----------



## vwkismet (Jan 2, 2009)

Google is your friend... http://lmgtfy.com/?q=energizer+392

One example of a result: http://www.batteryjunction.com/en392384siox.html

These 392s are $.90 on that first site. I just got a bunch of the 736s online - I think they were $.21 apiece or so. The shipping cost more than the battery.


----------



## Bow (Aug 10, 2003)

I found light batteries on ebay and paid $5 for a sheet of 100.


----------



## arrowhawk (Feb 21, 2003)

vwkismet said:


> Google is your friend... http://lmgtfy.com/?q=energizer+392
> 
> One example of a result: http://www.batteryjunction.com/en392384siox.html
> 
> These 392s are $.90 on that first site. I just got a bunch of the 736s online - I think they were $.21 apiece or so. The shipping cost more than the battery.


Are you using the 736 on the truglow site?
My sight came with a L736 but when I e mailed truglow they replied
392,LR41,192,384 would work they did not enclude L736


----------



## klemsontigers7 (Jul 1, 2008)

Bow said:


> I found light batteries on ebay and paid $5 for a sheet of 100.


Are they the CR2016's? And... did you use them in the Tru-Glo light?


----------



## arrowhawk (Feb 21, 2003)

I bought batteries on line $.27 shipped per battery. They work great
Thanks,


----------



## bamm (May 12, 2006)

There was a guy in the classified 's that had batties.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

Super old post, bumping this to the top as I was looking for the L736 and the battery listing here is helpful. Found ten maxell on ebay for $7. Cheaper ones can be had same place.


----------



## iswandy (Aug 18, 2007)

Super old post, bumping this to the top as I was looking for the L736 PAKKO, that's what I had in my sight light when I bought it. last night I bought MAXELL LR41, they have same size but when I get home and put it on, it doesn't work. no light at all. I put back existing L736 and it's work fine


----------



## deerbum (Oct 16, 2014)

I use the batteries out of finger lights in the light on my CBE- I would think they all use about the same size batteries. They can be found in most thrift stores or online for around $1 for a 3 or 4 pack of lights containing 3 batteries per light.


----------



## iswandy (Aug 18, 2007)

never saw finger lights, it is something like in the picture below?










was it L736? I figure out at ebay they sale it like 20pcs for $3.19 and each one has 3pcs of button battery in it, meaning I will get around 60pcs of battery for $3.19 if I buy those 20pcs of finger lights. In other side, I saw PAKKO L736 battery price is around $7.40 per 10pcs


----------



## Riverboy1 (Dec 16, 2016)

*Truglow*



Twitch said:


> I use size 312 hearing aid batteries in mine. I think they are $6 for a pack of eight, also at CVS.


This worked for me. Thanks


----------

